# Ode to a Six Foot Dog



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.....that's hilarious!!!!! She just wanted you to focus on her and not the lovely Golden!!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh thats our connor and yeah .... you are right... it is all about natalie... I just forget that she is tall... she doesn't usually do that but I will definitely be more careful in the future


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Too funny !


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

It looks like Natalie wanted a close-up shot!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aaahhhhhhhh, sweet Natlaie, l just love your girl.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your reaction was basically so calm! Clearly, it doesn't pay to make a young wolfhound jealous


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Your reaction was basically so calm! Clearly, it doesn't pay to make a young wolfhound jealous


she did surprise me... but with 9 dogs we are often surprised by someone and you are definitely right... making a young hound jealous never pays... I am just glad I ddin't end up with a bloody nose or dislocated jaw this time


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

That was funny, but I am glad you were okay after Natalie's "teensy" bid for attention.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

MelMcGarry said:


> That was funny, but I am glad you were okay after Natalie's "teensy" bid for attention.


Oh she has totally slammed both my husband and I ... she is so big for a puppy that she just isn't careful and I have had bloody noses and a messed up jaw... my husband she beamed right in the head... 

gotta be careful near the hound


----------

